
Girls see themselves as less talented than boys by age of six - mswift42
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/2017/01/27/girls-see-less-talented-boys-age-six-scientists-find-heartbreaking1/
======
fiiv
While the research seems interesting, the story at least (not sure about the
research itself) does not seem to speculate as to where these stereotypes come
from, besides calling them "society's stereotyped notions".

What I'm curious about is do their findings suggest that parents or media or
toys or books or whatever else is responsible.

I'm not arguing that the stereotype exists, I'm just curious about how it is
reinforced in the fresh minds of children.

~~~
brudgers
A researcher acting on the hypothesis that the perception is first manifest at
age ten would be likely to look at different potential causes than a
researcher acting upon the hypothesis that the perception is first manifest at
age six. So what this looks like to me is the stage of the scientific method
where one might find a basis for forming an hypothesis for further research
regarding causality...i.e. it identifies an effect in the world to which a
causal chain may be applied.

